# Towing with Toyota Tacoma V6



## joindy (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 2009 Tacoma with trailer tow package rated at 6500 lbs. I am looking at trailers in 4200-4500 lb range. Assuming I try to avoid carrying lot of water in tank, and have around 500 lbs of gear I should be around 5000 lbs and well under the 6500 limit. Also  tounge weight would be around 500 and I have 650 rating. if I go to the Rocky Mountains should I expect problems with steep grades? Should I get truck wiht V8 with say 8000 rating?


----------



## swindy4x4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Re: Towing with Toyota Tacoma V6

hello .. im kinda new here too and also have a tacoma v6 .. great truck. i love it! however, i tow a 17 ft hybrid camper (jayco x 17 z)and although the tacoma does it well i wouldnt want to tow much bigger .. 3000 lbs. plus say 5 or 600 lbs. of gear .. thats enough .. let alone in the mountains .. then the engine works hard.  dont forget ..that 6500 lbs. rating is the maximum you would ever want to tow ..  and i sure wouldnt want to for a "three hour trip" too much stress on brakes eng. trans. etc.  (need a couple more cylinders in PA) lol   so.. the answer to your two questions is yes and yes!


----------



## LEN (Aug 15, 2011)

Re: Towing with Toyota Tacoma V6

Have a 4-runner v6 and tow at times. It does the job but is not a speed buggie. You just have to remember you are doubling the weight the motor is pulling around. You stop slower and go up hill harder. It does the job, but is not  a big thumpin V8 but gets better mileage. 

LEN


----------



## joindy (Aug 17, 2011)

RE: Towing with Toyota Tacoma V6

If I trade in the V6 Tacoma {rated about 15 city-20 highway} for a Tundra V8 rated 14/16, would you expect that since V6 is working much harder to pull say 5000lbs...that the larger V8 might get about same , even bit better mpg? Maybe both around 10 mpg?


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Towing with Toyota Tacoma V6

Yes...don't think you will see better than 10 - 12mpg...from my experience.


----------

